# SPS Progammierung Dämmerungsschalter und Uhr kombinieren



## nietzold (1 Februar 2017)

Hallo, 
wer kann mir weiterhelfen???
ich möchte die Astronomische Uhr (Dämmerungsschalter) und die Zeitschaltuhr kombinieren. wie mache ich das?
Beispiel: Rollo
Es  soll bei Sonnenaufgang hochfahren, aber nicht vor zB. 6.00Uhr (im  Sommer) und runterfahren bei Dämmerung aber nicht nach 21.Uhr. 
Wie bekomme ich das hin mit einer LOGO!8, wer kann mir sinnvolle Tipps geben?
als Anhang ist meine Eigenkreation, welche nicht funktioniert.


----------



## GUNSAMS (1 Februar 2017)

Probiere mal dies. Die beiden Ausschaltverzögerungen und die Ausgänge sind nur verschaltet, damit man in der Simulation auch etwas sieht.


----------



## hucki (1 Februar 2017)

Die Astrouhr gibt mit EIN den Tag an und mit AUS die Nacht. Also muss die Astrouhr im Sommer von der Wochenuhr begrenzt werden, wobei die EIN-Zeit ebenfalls den Tag angibt. Das ergibt eine UND-Verknüpfung.
Die positive Flanke der UND-Verknüpfung ist Hochfahren, die negative Flanke ist Runterfahren. Mit dem Zufallsgenerator kann das Ganze verschoben werden:


----------



## nietzold (3 Februar 2017)

Danke es funktionert!


----------

